# Facebook Groups



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who has set up a facebook group for their band? I just did it for Scotch on Sunday.

Post them here.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5756961346

Features you get:

Message board, Events, signing wall. Event notification and reminders etc.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's Scott's Canadian Guitarist group.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2359071102


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's Scott's Canadian Guitarist group.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2359071102


Taking members anytime :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Just joined!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Her is ours....http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2416961560

If you go under Ted Zeppelin's or Sandy Allen's profiles you will find some videos...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2268957176
is ours...


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Not me, just a regular (and very old) website. Been meaning to redo that thing... for years now :zzz: 

Should bands have a facebook AND a myspace these days?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Not me, just a regular (and very old) website. Been meaning to redo that thing... for years now :zzz:
> 
> Should bands have a facebook AND a myspace these days?


You don't really need myspace if you have an actual site.

Facebook is more the fun side of it. Friends and fans can write on your wall, have discussion in the forums. You can post pictures and videos. Create gigs as events. Send out reminder of gigs. People can sign the guest book saying they are coming to the gig. etc. etc.

I've only been on for 3-4 days but having fun with it already.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is ours : http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2358192985


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

heres mine for Moser Guitar owners

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4267386213


----------



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's ours for my band Inertia

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4324558874&ref=nf


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We just started ours.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5461522395


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

*Intoxicado* invites you all to join our group. 

CB


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Intoxicado


great name :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

here is the group for my band "Kill Effect":
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5478706196


----------



## JonDrover (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is my bands facebook page. 709 down here in Newfoundland!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2328452513


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

http://hs.facebook.com/group.php?gid=17702403176. I have a couple of songs on iLike too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Facebook now has band pages. They are a better designed for bands and fans.

The instructions are here:

http://www.insidefacebook.com/2008/05/01/facebook-migrates-400000-users-to-fans-of-apples-page/

I created an empty band page and sent facebook support a message with the links to my old group and new band page and they transferred wall posts, threads and member over automatically for me.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is our facebook group, 
Syxmyth


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I just joined Scotts group... I too started several groups on FB... here is the latest... http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=29426766345


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's the SnakeBite site. 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2836790539


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

here's mine....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=13794530602


----------

